# Sophy is 8 today!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful girl.

Is 8 is middle age for a Papillon? Don't small dogs age slower. I found this info 
Dog Age Chart: How to Convert Your Dog's Age into Human Years


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ye, her "human" age is around 47/48 depending on the chart, but for some reason even small dogs seem to be considered Senior once they are 8. I think it is a marketing ploy to sell more dog food...!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poppy my friend, Lily says being 8 doesn't feel like being old. Have a lovely day with Sophie and your mom.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Sophy! Hope your Mum follows through with a special feast on your special day.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy 8th Birthday, dear Sophy! Enjoy those squirrels, and ask your mum to take some pics


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, Mum didn't take photos 'cos she says she doesn't have a clever phone or whatever it is, but we went to the park and it was lovely - all damp with nice dogs and interesting smells, and we went to the cafe but they didn't have any dog biscuits left (Boo!) so Mum got us some human biscuits (Hurray!) and shared her cheese on toast with us (Double Hurray!!), and then we walked some more and Sophy saw a squirrel in the dell and shot off after it and we both chased it right across the dell and back into its tree, and _nearly_ caught it! And then we came home and Mum did a bit more of what she _calls_ clearing-out-cupboards, but to us looks more like moving heaps of rubbish from one place to another while making an awful mess, and now we are all sitting down till suppertime, and it is going to be special chicken! So Sophy is sitting on Mum's footstool and Looking at her with her special human hypnotising look, but I think it is still too early for even that to work. And if I can just push Pippin-cat off Mum's knee so I can curl up there instead everything will be perfectly lovely!

Poppy xx


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Happy birthday Sophy! My goodness, time does go by fast, doesn't it. You're still a spring chicken. I think just because the charts say such and such in human years, there's still no_ real _comparison. My son's dog, who I'm taking care of for a little while is 16! She's a mix about 55 lbs...not a small dog. Maybe GSD and Pitbull mix. (?) I took her into the field by my house yesterday and she was galloping around...still able, playful and happy. She's amazing. I think Sophy, being a small dog is younger than "they" say if she's still athletic, playful and able. Have a wonderful time at that park! :birthday::cake:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Sophy - sounds like you had a wonderful day, enjoy that chicken dinner.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy 8th Birthday Sophy, sounds like you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Happy birthday Sophy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Sophy,
Wish I could spend your B-Day with you...WE WOULD HAVE SOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!

LOVE YA!
MOLLY


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Sophy - enjoy that yummy chicken!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy birthday sophy. you have helped make the case for papillons in a person's life. that's a good thing.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There was some chicken left over, so we had it for breakfast. It was _scrumptious_!
Poppy xx


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Sophy. Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday sweet Sophy!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET SOPHY!!!!! Wishing you many, many more!!


----------

